

Rosetta Code - tiffani
http://rosettacode.org

======
blasdel
_A Sysadmin's Unixersal Translator (ROSETTA STONE) OR What do they call that
in this world?_ <http://bhami.com/rosetta.html>

Quite helpful if you find yourself having to deal with some ancient box from
the age of the Unix Wars.

------
ritonlajoie
You should also visit this website which is in the same vein :
<http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/>

"this Website holds a collection of the Song 99 Bottles of Beer programmed in
different programming languages. Actually the song is represented in 1323
different programming languages and variations. For more detailed information
refer to historic information."

------
gaius
And <http://pleac.sourceforge.net/>

